
Early Access Program for JetBrains appCode, Objective-C IDE - admp
http://confluence.jetbrains.net/display/OBJC/appCode+EAP
======
bdittmer
First impressions after using it for an hour or so:

\- code completion destroys XCode, it's much more accurate.

\- tabs make everything better.

\- code generation is OK, more accessible and better than XCode.

\- seems stable, no crashes thus far.

------
hrabago
I can't remember waiting as anxiously for a product as I have for this, since
the original iPhone. Now the problem becomes taming the expectations that have
built up.

At the very least, my fingers should be able to revert to the shortcuts and
features they've been used to for the past 9 years.

------
GoldenMonkey
Amazing! Now i can use jetbrains ide's for android and ios. I've upgraded to
xcode 4 and it has been nothing but a pita. Crashing daily, bad builds, still
can't figure out the debugger. Having IDE choices are great!

------
38leinad
Not sure if I will stick to this IDE in the long run, but it is for sure great
that Apple now has some competitor for Xcode...

